# Poll How happy are you driving for Uber on a 5 star scale?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

answer public poll and discuss.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

1......

Which is an absolute shame for a job which could be SO cool ! 

If only 1) it paid enough 2) Uber reps could be WAY more supportive of individual drivers concerns / issues, 3) they would get their APP straight, and then just leave it the F alone.... But we all know none of this is going to happen anytime soon.

Ef'ing Uber....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't make any income only revenue. I've had days where I only made $5 0r $6 revenue not profit. I have to buy gas every other day, because it's slow here. Many pax take advantage and ask for stops, you say no they rate you a 1, so I'm threatened not to be demeaned by people or act like their slave. People get into your car drinking beer. 

What's not to love. 1 star for Uber. I would only wish this on my worst enemy. Some passengers are fine and even nice, some even tip, but the bad ones and lack of rides and over saturation of the market make is horrible. I go downtown to he busier area. Sit and park get 3 $2 rides. I get fooled into driving into fake surges. I have to fear for my safety when someone lets someone else use their app for a ride. I have to worry about being scammed out of the fare after the ride. 

I have to drive around looking for people and calling for gate codes and being sent to dead ends or gates that are only for residents and you can't even see where the main gate is. Drunk party goers at weddings that are behind gated communities without codes or guards only to waste 10 minutes on a no show.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

A solid 3. I'm making profit (not just revenue) but there is lots of room for improvement.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Going to college and Uber is perfect for me because it can accomodate my ever changing schedule. I can always take a day off too in an emergency. Uber has also paid off my car and gave me work experience which I am grateful for. 

And yes, there's always room for improvement.


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

4
Love doing Uber. Only drawback is the rating system because you don't know specifically why you got dinged. You kinda have an idea who it was and why, but I'd want specifics. I give all my PAX 5 stars unless they just totally do something crazy. Uber should make the customer explain why they give any rating under 4, be specific, and then decide whether it warrants dinging the driver or not. Don't give me 1 star just because I didn't have an I-phone charger or because I changed lanes or something really unimportant. So you didn't charge your phone, but wanna ding me because I wasn't thinking that you were going to need your phone charged? Now if my car is dirty, I mean really dirty and not just from previous pax, go ahead and ding me. That's on me. But because it has rained or some shit like that, don't. I'm going to give the benefit of the doubt. I expect the same.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I voted 5, but I meant to vote 4.

I ding Uber a star for their anti-gun position.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

3

I despise Uber and Lyft from an organizational and financial standpoint. With that said I do love the nature of the work. I like finding all the coffee shops in Milwaukee and being able to sample the local flavors. The star rating system needs to be done away with in favor of a pass or fail system.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

2.85 stars
I have thought long and hard about this and



This how the scale works


5- good
4.6- passing grade
4- not great but not a deal breaker
3- really bad
2- really really bad
1- $(*% YOU!


These are the categories

Pay -2/5
(by my estimation and experience running a self owned cab in the past, i have concluded i am losing money at the current rates, and the IRS agrees with me)
Level of trust in the management 1/5
Freedom 5/5
Driver support 1/5
Client base 5/5
Amount of business 5/5
name brand recognition 5/5
(I cannot deny that using the Uber name is a benefit)



for a total of 20/35 or a solid 2.85/5 stars

On a scale of 4.59999999999999999999999999 being a failing grade and 5.0 being perfect, this meets the category of somewhere between REALLY BAD and REALLY REALY BAD

This is why not to long ago I have decided to terminate my relationship with this company. Following the passage of insurance regulations I will NOT be ride sharing anymore on Any platform.

If the money was improved... and driver support was marginally improved, this would be a completely different situation. They have built up a seller client base here, there's tons of business, but's it's a waste of time and money to bother with it.


----------



## Trav (Apr 1, 2017)

jp300h said:


> A solid 3. I'm making profit (not just revenue) but there is lots of room for improvement.


This, pretty much. My car's been paid off and it's not a gas guzzler by means; it's the polar opposite actually, so usually all profit for me. But as far as the experience, rates, and a few other things go, definitely improvements needed.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Uber needs some tweaking on their app and pay structure.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> 1......
> 
> Which is an absolute shame for a job which could be SO cool !


How in the hell could it ever be "SO cool" to drive a cab for 1/3 the revenue of what you should be paid?



jp300h said:


> A solid 3. I'm making profit (not just revenue) but there is lots of room for improvement.


Not to be a butt hole but, I think your statement is backwards. Profit is derived from revenue. You should of said "I'm making revenue but not any profit"


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

I give Uber a 1. 
The per miles and per minute rate is too low, you can't make any money with the dead miles.
Passengers can get you fired by giving false reports
You are expected to do free work and wait for people to run errands.



Trav said:


> This, pretty much. My car's been paid off and it's not a gas guzzler by means; it's the polar opposite actually, so usually all profit for me. But as far as the experience, rates, and a few other things go, definitely improvements needed.


It's all profits if your car is disposable and you don't care about the added wear and tear and gas costs. If you drive 1 dead mile for every mile you are paid for which is what many drivers do you are making zero profit after standard deductions. You are doing charity work for Uber and they are paying you a payday loan against your car but at a loss. If you are cool with that have a field day.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

3 stars. But that is better than a month or two ago where it would have been 2.5 stars.

Over saturated. Lack of driver empowerment (some improvement occurred). 

We should get 100% of the cancel fees. Also if the passenger cancels after even 30 seconds we need to get SOMETHING (like $1) in order to partially compensate us and to dissuade passengers from abusing the system. I'm sick of starting up my car, getting out of the lot and then getting canceled on for $0. 

Also this becomes an issue when due to the over saturation more of us start working out of our homes. Entitled passengers are canceling because they don't see you move within two minutes which is ridiculous. A stop light is the same amount of time, same for traffic.

Also the minimum rate anywhere in the US should be $1.50 per mile. That is cheaper than any taxi company in the country. Per minute charge minimum should be 25 cents.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

3 stars. If I had to do this for a living I would not do this for a living.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How in the hell could it ever be "SO cool" to drive a cab for 1/3 the revenue of what you should be paid?


When uber first came to town it was worth the time and effort and honestly less stressful than being in a taxi. Less of a financial risk, no stress about not being able to cover my rental, being able to just drive for a few hours and go home... Better clientele than in a taxi...

That was back when rates were about 25-30% less than a taxi trip. Surges would push it over the edge and make it pretty great.

Now... try closer to 20% of the revenue here in Orlando, VS being an independent cabbie.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I rated 5* 2 weeks ago cause I know they were watching and now I need to request a rating change so who do I email. Please change to 1*


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

I rated Uber a 1 however I'm not going to explain why. I'll let them guess like we have to.


----------

